# New Rally Coordinator Required



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I can't remember how long ago it was that I volunteered to be MHF's rally coordinator, but it sure feels like a long time !!

I am not about to start 'Washing my dirty linen in public' but suffice is to say that I think it's about time I let some other eager beaver take the helm.

Feel free to PM me if you want any details of this highly paid prestigious position.


----------

